# Honda HSS-series Shop Manuals now available...



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Literally hot off the press...distributed from Honda direct via Amazon or eBay; includes free shipping. 

*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on eBay*
*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on Amazon*


























These were worth the wait...extensively illustrated and highly detailed. The HSS724 has 241 pages, and the HSS928/1332 is 265 pages!


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

Way cheaper than their motorcycle manuals!!!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks for the update Robert......!
Does the HSS928A/HSS1332A manual covers the HSS1332ATD model?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

hsblowersfan said:


> Thanks for the update Robert......!
> Does the HSS928A/HSS1332A manual covers the HSS1332ATD model?


Yes.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yes.


Thanks Robert, ordering one right now from eBay.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Yes.


*"HEY' Robert how come they quit making the wheelie versions of the big 1'smg::emoticon-south-park*


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

PS,
If you are talking about a wheeled 32" honda snowblower, it was never made (as far as I know), only tracks on the HS and HSS 32" models.
24" and 28" blowers are the only ones that offer a choice of wheels or tracks.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

hsblowersfan said:


> PS,
> If you are talking about a wheeled 32" honda snowblower, it was never made (as far as I know), only tracks on the HS and HSS 32" models.
> 24" and 28" blowers are the only ones that offer a choice of wheels or tracks.


 I thought they made a wheelie version of the 32 at 1 time. as far as I can tell the 28 is only tracked now.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

_*PS*_,
I've never seen or heard of a wheeled honda 32" snowblower (except for people wanting to convert one to wheels). I also checked the models on All Years Honda Snowblower Parts and they show only track models for 32".

HSS928 wheel models are available....

Honda Snow Blowers and Snow Throwers


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

_The new Honda snowblower shop manuals are in?_

Anybody remember this scene?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I received my manual today......! :icon-woo:

:blowerhug:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

hsblowersfan said:


> I received my manual today......! :icon-woo:
> 
> :blowerhug:



What do you think of it? My co-worker John poured his heart and soul into that manual this past year. I'm sure he'd love to hear any feedback you'd like to share.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What do you think of it? My co-worker John poured his heart and soul into that manual this past year. I'm sure he'd love to hear any feedback you'd like to share.


It seems like an excellent manual....!!! k:
I've only browsed a few sections of it though, I will do a review on it when I dig into the manual for information needed for one or more of my projects. :blush:

:blowerhug:


----------



## Stephen0523 (Feb 17, 2015)

Any ideas where to order as the links are dead?


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Stephen0523 said:


> Any ideas where to order as the links are dead?


This may have something to do with it (on eBay at least):

"Happy holidays! *We will reopen on Saturday, December 30, for ordering.* Shipments will occur on Tuesday, January 2."


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

Robert 
When I go to the Amazon and eBay sites I can't get access to those manuals.Will those service be for the Canadian Honda HSS928ATCD also ,not sure if the HSS928ATCD is different than the HSS928A Track model.



[email protected] said:


> Literally hot off the press...distributed from Honda direct via Amazon or eBay; includes free shipping.
> 
> *Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on eBay*
> *Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on Amazon*
> ...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> What do you think of it? My co-worker John poured his heart and soul into that manual this past year. I'm sure he'd love to hear any feedback you'd like to share.


got mine with another Honda bumper sticker even though we don't have a HSS yet. just fun to read.

amazing I have all the shop manuals. the early ones for the HS50-55-80 were much smaller and simpler to work on and now this manual is HUGE.

will keep me busy reading for a month.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

I picked one up a few weeks ago. Very detailed. This will be a big help with maintenance. 

Great job on the manual.


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

Found it on amazon.com but it’s “Currently Unavailable’ without any word on when it will be back in stock. Can’t seem to find it on eBay other than the Spanish site.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Try this: Search eBay on item # 252743400490

It looks like you won’t be able to order until after New Years though.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

Hi Sean
When I punch this number in on the Ebay search,it indicates no such number found.



vmax29 said:


> Try this: Search eBay on item # 252743400490
> 
> It looks like you won’t be able to order until after New Years though.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

I see what you mean. I put it in the browser and it doesn’t work. It only works from the app when I am signed in. I took that item number from the purchase I made. Figured it was worth a shot. 😐


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Looks like a SNAFU, but not quite FUBAR.


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

Thank you. Just ordered from 2 left. Not cheap in CA funds.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Yep, back up and available.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

jrom said:


> Looks like a SNAFU, but not quite FUBAR.


Isn’t that always the way LOL. Glad it worked. Maybe the Honda folks are watching the shenanigans here. 

I just got done playing with the hss with about 3 inches of really light powdery snow here. My neighbors must think I am nuts. 

But it was fun. :grin:


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

Where did you order them from and what is the item # for the HSS928ATCD service manual.
Thank you.


csonni said:


> Thank you. Just ordered from 2 left. Not cheap in CA funds.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

It’s one and the same from what I can see. The C for Canadian model? Not sure if there are any differences on the US hss models.


----------



## Stephen0523 (Feb 17, 2015)

Just ordered so very excited!


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks 
Where can you order them from,I checked the item number previously suggested in the above forums but can't get it on Ebay.



vmax29 said:


> It’s one and the same from what I can see. The C for Canadian model? Not sure if there are any differences on the US hss models.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

I think the item number works when signed in to eBay US from what I gather in the previous posts. Why that is I haven’t a clue.


----------



## TomHodge (Dec 19, 2017)

Just ordered one from Amazon. Should be in Jan. 5 or Jan. 8. The little owners guide that came with my new HSS928 is very short of info.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

Hi Tom
Do you have the item number that you used to ordered it on Amazon.
Thanks



TomHodge said:


> Just ordered one from Amazon. Should be in Jan. 5 or Jan. 8. The little owners guide that came with my new HSS928 is very short of info.


----------



## TomHodge (Dec 19, 2017)

This is all I have.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Amazon doesn't use an item number per se, but they do use an ASIN (Amazon Standard Identification Number): B01N26V91F

You can type or copy and paste the number into an amazon search page and it'll show up, you can also google it and one of the first result hits is the amazon page selling the manual. 

Might work.



missileman said:


> ...Do you have the item number that you used to ordered it on Amazon.
> Thanks


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

Thank you ,appreciate it very much."Happy New Year". 



jrom said:


> Amazon doesn't use an item number per se, but they do use an ASIN (Amazon Standard Identification Number): B01N26V91F
> 
> You can type or copy and paste the number into an amazon search page and it'll show up, you can also google it and one of the first result hits is the amazon page selling the manual.
> 
> Might work.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

You're very welcome. Hope it works. Happy New Year to you also!

FWIW, it's snowing out right now at my house and the chances are very high that we will hit 10' (feet) so far (since Dec 8). We got a dusting in October, 3" in November, no snow in December until the 8th. Nothing like like Tahoe and the Maritimes, but we get our fair share. Hope you get some soon.

The HSS is working like a champ.



missileman said:


> Thank you ,appreciate it very much."Happy New Year".


----------



## JimmyD (Nov 20, 2016)

missileman said:


> Thanks
> Where can you order them from,I checked the item number previously suggested in the above forums but can't get it on Ebay.


The actual Honda part number is what you see on the cover, "61V45a10e2".

The E2 might denote an updated manual, I'm not sure, but Honda manual numbers are usually 8 digits (in this case, 61V45A10).

Edit: turns out the E2 is part of this particular manual part #, according to google.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

Good Morning Jimmy
You are correct the E2 indicates it's a 2nd Edition,I contact the seller and she confirm it.Manual ordered.Thanks for the info.



JimmyD said:


> The actual Honda part number is what you see on the cover, "61V45a10e2".
> 
> The E2 might denote an updated manual, I'm not sure, but Honda manual numbers are usually 8 digits (in this case, 61V45A10).
> 
> Edit: turns out the E2 is part of this particular manual part #, according to google.


----------



## Railbender (Jan 2, 2018)

Thank you for the Amazon ASIN. I received my copy yesterday. Now I just wait for my HSS1332AT to arrive at the dealers. BTW Amazon shows 2 manuals left this morning.


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

*Manual*



Railbender said:


> Thank you for the Amazon ASIN. I received my copy yesterday. Now I just wait for my HSS1332AT to arrive at the dealers. BTW Amazon shows 2 manuals left this morning.


Also recieved mine yesterday. Amazon is awesome. I never left the house for that or all of my Christmas shopping!


----------



## TomHodge (Dec 19, 2017)

It seems like Amazon always has 2 left. Mine came yesterday.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

Received my Honda Service Manual yesterday,great detailed pictures and well written.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Nice find. These types of manuals are priceless. I hate how GM writes their manuals, not clear at all. This looks much better laid out from what you've shown. 

If I had that machine, I'd get one in a heartbeat.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

This manual is wonderfully written and illustrated. Well worth the investment.


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

Just ordered mine yesterday😀


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

Just received mine today. I agree. Nice detail.


----------



## hubilado (Jan 19, 2016)

*Shop Manual E2 Still Available?*

I tried both the eBay and Amazon links using title and the 61V45a10e2 number and came up with 00s. Are there updated links or other sources?


Thanks!


----------



## Crankyman (Feb 22, 2021)

Can't find one anywhere! Called Honda (Canada) and they said they had no idea how to get one!


----------



## Crankyman (Feb 22, 2021)

If anyone knows how to purchase/download one of these, please let us know. Thanks


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Crankyman said:


> If anyone knows how to purchase/download one of these, please let us know. Thanks


Honda power products support.com


----------



## Crankyman (Feb 22, 2021)

Rooskie said:


> Honda power products support.com


Thank You. I did see that in my searches, but they don't seem to have a manual that covers my model, and with shipping being about $100 Canadian ($75USD), I don't want to risk it!


----------



## ArcticHighlander (Dec 1, 2020)

The fourth edition of the HSS928A & HSS1332A Shp Manual was published very recently and seems to be the only edition available now; sold by Honda Publishing. $43.95 w/free shipping. I received a copy about a week ago. Copywrite is 2016-2021. 61V45A10E4.





HSS928A HSS1332A Snow Blower Shop Manual | Honda Power Products Support Publications


The Honda HSS928A and HSS1332A Snow Blower Shop Manual covers service and repair procedures for the HSS928A and HSS1332A snow blowers for U.S. and Canadian markets.




publications.powerequipment.honda.com


----------



## Woodpecker (Jan 31, 2021)

Finally in stock yeah!


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

My HSS724A 2nd Edition just arrived today. I just got my blower a month ago. Throughout the manual it references 2 sets of serial numbers, one beginning with a "1", the other with a "2", like they recently did a revamp. My blower starts with a "1" still. The "1" model still has an integrated choke/throttle lever (which I happened to have a problem with out of the box). The "2" series suggests they have reverted to a separate choke knob with very easy adjustment instructions. I have to admit I'm a bit jealous. Versus the "1" series where I need to touch 3 screws, 2 nuts and 1 spring after dismantling a whole seperate component to gain access to make my choke adjustment, the "2" series is turning 1 screw.


----------



## AT250X (Mar 1, 2021)

Crankyman said:


> Thank You. I did see that in my searches, but they don't seem to have a manual that covers my model, and with shipping being about $100 Canadian ($75USD), I don't want to risk it!


You can sent a email to "[email protected]" they can ship for 27 USD. That's what I did. I live in Quebec.


----------

